# Blackberry service



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi

Can anyone give me an indication on the status of the Blackberry suspension in the UAE. 

Posts on this forum seem to have dried up in October 2010 with no further news. I noticed on another website that the users of the BlackBerry in the UAE are barred from accessing email, web browsing and instant messaging.

On the other hand the Etisalat website seems to indicate that the service is in fact offered to the general public.

This leaves me a bit confused.

I'd like to purchase a Blackberry Playbook that I would like to take to the UAE once I have secured a position. I want to make sure I don't end up wasting my money on something I would only be able to use fully in the UK.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't know about the playbook but BBs work fine here.


----------



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

That's good news. Thanks BedouGirl. The Playbook relies on the phone for the email, web and messaging services, so if ti works on the phone it should be fine on the PB.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BBM works fine on my 'phone. I have an IPad which is pretty much the same as the BB tablet and that works fine too. You have now exhausted my technical knowledge haha! The one thing I will tell you is that the BB tablet was launched when I was in Kuala Lumpur (before I got my iPad) and we were in the same hotel as the launch party. A couple of my work colleagues got chatting to some of the dealers attending the launch and asked them what was better the BB or the iPad and they all emphatically agreed it was the latter. That being said, I have no idea why and I didn't go for iPad because of that, but I just thought I would mention it, not that you asked but I wouldn't be me if I didn't !


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is no suspension of Blackberry service in the UAE.

No doubt you are referring to last year with regard to the discussions between RIM & TRA. Trust me, as soon as KSA reached an agreement, the UAE wasn't going to be far behind.

One note regarding Playbooks. If you do a software update here, you may well find that your video chat option disappears. The service providers here have decided it will cost them so much in lost revenue ...................


----------



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> One note regarding Playbooks. If you do a software update here, you may well find that your video chat option disappears. The service providers here have decided it will cost them so much in lost revenue ...................


I assume I therefore need to get my software updates from abroad if I want the video chat to work?


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

I have bb and playbook and everything works good...my blackberry ID is canadian base and my playbook still has my videochat option...so I am not sure on this...my guess is if your ID is based outside of the GCC you should still be ok...


----------



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

4drsupra said:


> I have bb and playbook and everything works good...my blackberry ID is canadian base and my playbook still has my videochat option...so I am not sure on this...my guess is if your ID is based outside of the GCC you should still be ok...


Thanks a lot for this. Always best to get it direct from a user.

:clap2:


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As soon as I get to the UK I will be updating the software on my PB. It does depend where it is done


----------

